# Ha dont laugh.... >.>



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ROfl.. So.. I have a favorite wild guppie.. or feeder... and his name is Pepsi.... :wub:
this is him in the tank..blur as always.. he likes to boink his tank mates 24-7... lil champ.. <3










...to get a clear shot i had to hold him for a moment.. (no worries.. wet hands)
He wasnt too upset.. he flared.. then contined with the guppie flirting...









I love pepsi... :3


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Awww what a little cutie!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

".. he likes to *_edit_* his tank mates 24-7..."

Must be something in the water...


----------

